# Animal Kingdom by CCY020



## CCY020 (Feb 11, 2013)

Black Crowned Crane by C.C. Yanku, on Flickr




Elegant butterfly by C.C. Yanku, on Flickr




The beauty of nature by C.C. Yanku, on Flickr


----------



## bycostello (Feb 12, 2013)

nice set


----------



## Menace (Feb 12, 2013)

Well done


----------



## CCY020 (Feb 17, 2013)

bycostello said:


> nice set





Menace said:


> Well done



Thanks guys!


----------



## marcosm (Feb 19, 2013)

Those are great.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Mar 1, 2013)

Really nice. Took me a little while to find the animal in the third photo.


----------

